# wats the best sounder for under $150



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

ive been reading posts on sounders and people have been saying they dramatically improve ur catch rate 
so im thinking about investing in one and wanna no wats a good sounder without dropping 4 wallet sizes 
and has anyone used or had any experience with the new hobie live wells :?:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Gotta agree with Red's 2 choices.

Have had both these. I'm currently using a Cuda 168. I previously had one of the Humminbird Piranha Max10 portables.

The Humminbird image would be slightly better than the Cuda 168 - I could clearly see the image of standing weed forests with the Humminbird. The Cuda is only OK in this regard. Though the Humminbird only had fish symbols, where the Cuda has both fish symbols and fish arches (I, as most would, prefer fish arches - more reliable).

Either way you will get good service out of them. But if you can afford to spend a little more and get a high resolution then do so.

Pete


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

eagle cuda 128/168 the 168 is at MO Tackle for $149 the 128 occasionally comes up on ebay for $90-120 new


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

these are both on ebay is it better to get a gps seperately or get both now
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/EAGLE-CUDA-1...ryZ29723QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/EAGLE-CUDA-2...ryZ29723QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

can u get different gps cards for the cudas
pls help fast


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

why would you ever buy that postage is $40 which takes total too $130 buy it local for $149 amart will price match this so you dont even have to pay postage


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

actually they will beat it by %10 so you can get it for $135


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Fishingchap,

Not sure about what maps come with the Cuda 250 - suggest you log an enquiry with the seller and ask the question. The seller is in Canada. Also with E-Bay ... Just because it's currently at a low price don't mean it will fish that way. You will generally find that once you get involved in the bidding another bidder will come into the game and start raising the bids, or a bidder will opt for the last minute bid (can't recall what it is actually called but you pay something like $8 for the priviledge and the system will automatically place a bid 15 seconds from the end of the bidding process). So be smart about it.

I don't have a GPS myself - but those kayak fishos I know all seem to have a separate hand-held GPS Magelan-type units, which they attach to their yaks. Not totally sure why? But suspect this is so (1) they can use the GPS when bush walking or driving in their cars and/or (2) they can upgrade their sounder without worrying about having to buy another sounder + GPS model.

Having a GPS is no doubt useful (if yiou can afford it), as you can (1) track where you have been and know how far you travelled (2) mark particular fishy spots such as deep holes & drop-offs etc (3) fish locations you don't know and not get lost.

Good luck.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

I got a Humminbird Piranha MAX 220 which is 240x160 pixels delivered from the US for about 140 all up. Only thing is it is not metric, but doesn't really make a difference to me.


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Can't you change it from metric to metres and celcius but going into the settings and changing it?


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

i have a humminbird that i picked up from big W for pretty cheap, (i think it was the max10 as red said) works great, could not be more happy for a black and white sounder, and runs for dayysss off 8 Rechargable AA batterys


----------

